

Domain name cloud.io sells for $45,000 - ca98am79
https://flippa.com/4427064-550-000-exact-searches-month-5-64-cpc-billion-dollar-industry

======
joshstrange
Does a domain name really matter this much? I mean if you have an established
brand it might make sense to spend a lot to get your name but cloud.io?
Dropbox started as getdropbox.com, Box started as box.net, and a number of
newly-launching services use stuff like:

* getX.com

* goX.com

* Xnow.com

* Xapp.com

* etc...

This doesn't make the service any less legit in my eyes and I know that if
they are successful they will pony up for the X.com URL. You'd be better off
building a product that people want than wasting all your money on a domain...

~~~
ca98am79
I think you have a good point but if you think of it in terms of marketing
costs, $45k for a domain is very little and will go a long way.

